# Voices in my head! Lol.



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been idling and watching patiently for my next project dog.I have been wanting to return to my beginning.I wanted to make sure I had the time and in the right stage of my life.
I have been consistently watching breedings come and go for over a year now.There was one that kept drawing me back and I almost let it slip away.
It kept me up stirring my thoughts so today I felt I had to do it!
When we talked I learned how the litter was at risk of being absorbed then after that I learned that were talking orange and white and I knew this to be a sign as my first bird dog was all while with a touch of orange around the head and adding the fact the litter happened meant something to me.
Picked up the last female from this litter which i believe was also meant to be.








Can't wait to invest the hours and go through the developing process the next few years!


----------



## RCA DOGS (Sep 24, 2011)

Life is better with a setter. The pup should have all the genetics of a good bird finder. Congratulations


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> I have been idling and watching patiently for my next project dog.I have been wanting to return to my beginning.I wanted to make sure I had the time and in the right stage of my life.
> I have been consistently watching breedings come and go for over a year now.There was one that kept drawing me back and I almost let it slip away.
> It kept me up stirring my thoughts so today I felt I had to do it!
> When we talked I learned how the litter was at risk of being absorbed then after that I learned that were talking orange and white and I knew this to be a sign as my first bird dog was all while with a touch of orange around the head and adding the fact the litter happened meant something to me.
> ...


Edit(my first dog was white with a touch of orange)!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

RCA DOGS said:


> Life is better with a setter. The pup should have all the genetics of a good bird finder. Congratulations


I don't know if I will ever have another bird finding machine like my current dog Dixie but one can hope!


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations man! I can’t wait to watch her evolve.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Kevin Moeller (May 24, 2018)

Good line


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

Exciting! Congrats!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new dog!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Training is half the fun


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

on a call said:


> Training is half the fun


Training is everything to me.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> Training is everything to me.


Great point...


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

To much fun.Last night me and the daughter were going over names.
She favored Pepper last night and I was thinking Delta.This morning the alarm popped and instantly before I had a seconds worth of awake time the name Penny hit me.Hmmmm.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

where are the puppy pictures? C'mon Man


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

wirehair said:


> where are the puppy pictures? C'mon Man


Still waiting!Trust me it's killing me.lol.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

wirehair said:


> where are the puppy pictures? C'mon Man


They are 2 weeks old.I will getting the pup when Ron comes to Gladwin in the beginning of April


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## woodwise (Sep 14, 2009)

Down in Alabama right now working my dogs with Scott chaffee of pioneer kennels. Lots of Mac pups out of different females all showing great potential. Good luck.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome!! Bring that dog up to the UP next fall!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks!


woodwise said:


> Down in Alabama right now working my dogs with Scott chaffee of pioneer kennels. Lots of Mac pups out of different females all showing great potential. Good luck.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

skidoojc said:


> View attachment 519629


"Yeah Baby" "like a million dollars"
LMAO!


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Heavy wing on a string training coming up!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

skidoojc said:


> Heavy wing on a string training coming up!

























The force is strong within her.lol.
Nothing to do but teach her whoa and responsive to voices and let her grow some.
Then start the quail seeding on my training course.


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

Do you take your dogs up to Highland Rec frequently? I am in Waterford and try to get up there a few times a week if I can. I'm up there with a little red golden.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Nice looking pup.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

cwk33041 said:


> Do you take your dogs up to Highland Rec frequently? I am in Waterford and try to get up there a few times a week if I can. I'm up there with a little red golden.


Not this year since the events closed.
I imagine that there is no seeded birds to run.


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

That is true. I enjoy taking my dog up there after the field trials. For now, I am over on the puppy fields working through casting and double marks. Anyways, great looking pup!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

cwk33041 said:


> That is true. I enjoy taking my dog up there after the field trials. For now, I am over on the puppy fields working through casting and double marks. Anyways, great looking pup!


Yup.
I don't do anything with pointers that makes them chase


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor dog is worn out playing chase games with the big girls lap after lap.She gets tumbled occasionally by them and rolls smoothly right back to her feet and starts running as if nothing happened.Not a single wimper.
Looks like she will be hard as nails at this point.Sleeps like a rock.On day three she stopped the initial crying when crated.All good already.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Nice looking pup congratulations


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Worm Dunker said:


> Nice looking pup congratulations


Thank you.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

The adoption is final.lol.
I knew Dixie was to be like like this.She finally gave in.This bond will allow me to bring Penny up fast.
Before I had my hand on the phone they were having pointing stand offs.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

birdhntr said:


> The adoption is final.lol.
> I knew Dixie was to be like like this.She finally gave in.This bond will allow me to bring Penny up fast.
> Before I had my hand on the phone they were having pointing stand offs.


Someone is happy to have a playmate lol


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This is good but use Jimmy Dean hot breakfast sausage and of you like really hot stuff use cherzo. I make dozens of these when we go to Gladwin trials never had a comptan except some guys don't take a second piece of the very hot


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

One of these days I will have to sit her down and explain to her she is not German and adopted.
I hope she handles it well.Lol


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

First contact yesterday


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Nice


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

First contact second day.
Nose tuned In not turned in lol.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Stood this one for a good amount of time.I had seen it run into the tall grass.Penny never relocated the quail until I came back at the end of session.




.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Seems to have a good nose as of right now.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> View attachment 531395
> 
> One of these days I will have to sit her down and explain to her she is not German and adopted.
> I hope she handles it well.Lol


I had to laugh out loud !! 
Thank you !
She will take it well 
Just let her know she is french


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

That's not genetics that just being a setter don't run her with those shorthair she will learn enough bad habits by her self


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Worm Dunker said:


> That's not genetics that just being a setter don't run her with those shorthair she will learn enough bad habits by her self


Yup.
But i will add that my shorthairs are not full of bad habits.Their only fault is not being steady to shot and fall but I never intended them to be.
A certain pro trainer was at Highland at the spring trial who was there when Dixie ran the hunting dog stake at Gladwin.He may have been teasing me but he said he thought she won it.He remembered her and her staunch performance.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

On a side note all comments,advice,thoughts,critiques and all are welcome but remember I do this for the fun otherwise I would not do it at all.

Also I enjoy the like minded people in the bird dog world


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

on a call said:


> I had to laugh out loud !!
> Thank you !
> She will take it well
> Just let her know she is french


She is like the chicken in your Avatar lol.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Overplayed the flush attempt and she broke but this was her first find on bird that I didn't plant and walk her into.
I tossed a few birds up and let them go wherever they wanted to.
After the close call on her break and attempt to catch the bird she will get a week off to lose that thought.
I even sprinted a time or two to see if issues occur


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

birdhntr said:


> Overplayed the flush attempt and she broke but this was her first find on bird that I didn't plant and walk her into.
> I tossed a few birds up and let them go wherever they wanted to.
> After the close call on her break and attempt to catch the bird she will get a week off to lose that thought.
> I even sprinted a time or two to see if issues occur



Thanks for posting the flick of Penny’s learning to find birds. Good demonstration of a young bird dog and its owner perfecting their craft, working hard and having fun together. She picked-up on that bird very nicely and with intense interest. How long will you use the training lead before allowing her to free range? It appears to be an ideal field for young bird dog training. Good grass, good size, safe surroundings and no distractions.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

MyBritt&Me said:


> Thanks for posting the flick of Penny’s learning to find birds. Good demonstration of a young bird dog and its owner perfecting their craft, working hard and having fun together. She picked-up on that bird very nicely and with intense interest. How long will you use the training lead before allowing her to free range? It appears to be an ideal field for young bird dog training. Good grass, good size, safe surroundings and no distractions.


I like a lead to stop her after flush and they tend to think and reason when slowed some .

When removed they tend to lay down some serious ground once they realize that the resistance is gone and open up .
Yesterday I tied her up and she pulled it free so when I returned from planting birds she was gone.I found her at the first planted bird.I was fortunate enough that she didn't break on it but by the time I caught view of her the tail was wagging and when she heard my voice she firmed up.
Then after the session I gave her water and took the lead off getting ready to leave and she bolted on me ignoring me and ran down one of the birds.
So at this point drive is established well and the cognitive function to have the presence of mind to locate a previous flown out bird objectively was a beautiful sight.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

birdhntr said:


> I like a lead to stop her after flush and they tend to think and reason when slowed some .
> 
> When removed they tend to lay down some serious ground once they realize that the resistance is gone and open up .
> Yesterday I tied her up and she pulled it free so when I returned from planting birds she was gone.I found her at the first planted bird.I was fortunate enough that she didn't break on it but by the time I caught view of her the tail was wagging and when she heard my voice she firmed up.
> ...


When she pulled loose do you think she followed your scent on the way to finding the planted bird? 

Fun to see the pup’s using their nose so well and finding birds.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

MyBritt&Me said:


> When she pulled loose do you think she followed your scent on the way to finding the planted bird?
> 
> Fun to see the pup’s using their nose so well and finding birds.


I walked a big loop.heres a video of when I found her.She ran the trail a 100 yards to first bird.




Had to set her tail to this one.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Tall rubber boots will cure most of that


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Worm Dunker said:


> Tall rubber boots will cure most of that


There is mowed trails all over.I did not walk it I went through the grasses.She took the path of least resistance I believe to find me but found a bird instead.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

The second find with a fair tail set.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

MyBritt&Me said:


> When she pulled loose do you think she followed your scent on the way to finding the planted bird?
> 
> Fun to see the pup’s using their nose so well and finding birds.


This video is crappy.This is when I was leaving and she took off without a lead and found a bird on her own.I went in and flushed and walked her off by her collar and then managed to control her but she really wanted more.I set the phone down and gave her water.The sounds are hilarious


----------



## T Baker (Aug 12, 2018)

She’s a nice looking girl, how old is she now?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

T Baker said:


> She’s a nice looking girl, how old is she now?


18 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## T Baker (Aug 12, 2018)

I was in a little different situation than you for getting a setter. I started off bird hunting with a shorthair, love the breed and the personality of the shorthairs, harder to keep track of in the grouse woods. 
Then I got a pointer, waaay more “run” than the shorthair, not quite the personality, but a fantastic hunting dog.
Now I’m going to try this setter pup, hopefully all of the run of the pointer with more personality like the shorthair. I pick her up this upcoming week and I can’t wait!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Congratulations where from. She's pretty


----------



## T Baker (Aug 12, 2018)

Worm Dunker said:


> Congratulations where from. She's pretty


 She’s out of a Berg Brothers bred female and the sire is Hershner’s Grouse Gunner. I’ve hunted with Gunner and his offspring a fair amount and like the way they run. The dam seems nice and the owner really likes her, but I’ve never hunted with her.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

you have the breeding in your dog, put in the time with it and enjoy the ride


----------

